# Logitech G510



## MKaz92 (29. Juli 2010)

hey leute,

als ich heute so am stöbern bei Alternate war bin ich über die Logitech G510 gestolpert gleich mal bei google reingehauen aber iwie auch nicht viele infos gefunden weiß jemand mehr davon meine G15Refresh gibt langsam den geist auf 

wenn das hier der falsche bereich sein sollte dann bitte ich um Verschiebung, Danke


----------



## Balko29 (29. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde dir die Microschrott X4 oder X6 empfehlen


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juli 2010)

MKaz92 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> als ich heute so am stöbern bei Alternate war bin ich über die Logitech G510 gestolpert gleich mal bei google reingehauen aber iwie auch nicht viele infos gefunden weiß jemand mehr davon meine G15Refresh gibt langsam den geist auf
> 
> wenn das hier der falsche bereich sein sollte dann bitte ich um Verschiebung, Danke


 

Was macht ihr nur alle mit den Tastaturen? So schnell können die doch gar nicht kaputt gehen... Ich tipp noch auf meiner Logitech G15 (Generation "Blau") 


Jo, die X4 oder X6 ist nicht schlecht...

Alternative wären die Tastaturen von Razer & Roccat. 
Oder eben die G19... 
Aber die is dir sicher zu teuer....


----------



## MKaz92 (29. Juli 2010)

ja die G19 is mir zu teuer will nie wieder so viel Geld für ne tasta ausgeben^^
und Razer is bei mir raus. hatte mal ne Lachesis und der support hat fast 4-5 monate gedauert dann kam der laser ist kaputt und ich habe nen Gutschein im wert von 30 euro bekommen.
momentan denke ich nehme ich die X4 is für 32 euro bei alternate zu haben 
warte aber noch ob noch ein paar mehr vorschläge kommen.

hat hier jemand die x4 der mir vieleicht ne kleine Review geben kann?


----------

